# Questions about bloodlines....



## Mandy L Rhodes (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about these bloodlines (attachment)? I know it's a French registry, but where are his bloodlines actually from? Is his registered name just "Vossmon" or is there another part I'm missing?

What about these lines? http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1042108/Dori-z-Michalkinej-zahrady


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mandy L Rhodes said:


> Does anyone know anything about these bloodlines (attachment)? I know it's a French registry, but where are his bloodlines actually from? Is his registered name just "Vossmon" or is there another part I'm missing?
> 
> What about these lines? http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1042108/Dori-z-Michalkinej-zahrady
> 
> ...



I know several of the dogs behind it (the pedigree attachment) and own several Pike V. D. Shafbachmuhle linebred animals.

It is interesting that you're posting a french pedigree. I am assuming this Vossman is a French Ring dog. Will ask a few people. 


Regards


----------



## Mandy L Rhodes (Apr 29, 2014)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I know several of the dogs behind it (the pedigree attachment) and own several Pike V. D. Shafbachmuhle linebred animals.
> 
> It is interesting that you're posting a french pedigree. I am assuming this Vossman is a French Ring dog. Will ask a few people.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it! I know the sire (Sarco) is a French Ring dog. Not sure about Vossmon. I bred him to my female at the trainer's recommendation. Can you tell me anything about the dogs in the pedigree you're familiar with? Are they super laid-back by any chance?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mandy L Rhodes said:


> I appreciate it! I know the sire (Sarco) is a French Ring dog. Not sure about Vossmon. I bred him to my female at the trainer's recommendation. Can you tell me anything about the dogs in the pedigree you're familiar with? Are they super laid-back by any chance?


It all depends on the individual dogs, but they arent supposed to be super laid back. If thats what you are looking for, I'd look at dogs that arent bred for work. 

I like the pedigree attached (not the link), because it's similar to a breeding I did. The breeding I made, did not produce laid back dogs... Driven, strong dogs were the result.


----------



## Mandy L Rhodes (Apr 29, 2014)

Tiago Fontes said:


> It all depends on the individual dogs, but they arent supposed to be super laid back. If thats what you are looking for, I'd look at dogs that arent bred for work.
> 
> I like the pedigree attached (not the link), because it's similar to a breeding I did. The breeding I made, did not produce laid back dogs... Driven, strong dogs were the result.


Maybe I worded that the wrong way... The sire (Vossmon) was not a weak, lazy dog by any means. He just had a serious on/off switch and was really calm when not working or playing. I see it in some of the pups but much less so because my female acts like a Mal.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Was the goal of the breeding pets? If not I dont get what the hangup on a high drive pup would be. This whole off switch thing is often hyped by breeders who are producing pet quality dogs. They market these dogs to the gullible and those that want a Working Dog without all the work.

JMO.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Mandy L Rhodes said:


> Maybe I worded that the wrong way... The sire (Vossmon) was not a weak, lazy dog by any means. He just had a serious on/off switch and was really calm when not working or playing. I see it in some of the pups but much less so because my female acts like a Mal.


The on/off switches I want at my place are the ones pertaining to the TVs, computers, lights, etc...

The dogs, I want them ready to go all the time.


----------



## Mandy L Rhodes (Apr 29, 2014)

Haz Othman said:


> Was the goal of the breeding pets? If not I dont get what the hangup on a high drive pup would be. This whole off switch thing is often hyped by breeders who are producing pet quality dogs. They market these dogs to the gullible and those that want a Working Dog without all the work.
> 
> JMO.


Where did I say anything about a hang up on high drive? The goal was not pets and the breeding did not produce pets. Like I said, I didn't choose the sire myself. He's an easy-going dog when not working and I don't think that makes him less talented.... He's very high drive, focused, and obedient... he just calms down faster, and it seems to me he has more natural self-control. Is that a bad thing? The female bred to him is definitely ready to go all the time. I'm not marketing the pups as anything other than good working dogs. They ARE a lot of work and are not lacking in drive.





Tiago Fontes said:


> The on/off switches I want at my place are the ones pertaining to the TVs, computers, lights, etc...
> 
> The dogs, I want them ready to go all the time.


I guess I worded it the wrong way. I didn't know "on/off switch" were bad words here. The dogs are ready to go all the time. That's the point of the on switch. Do you have to wait for your lights to warm up when you turn them on?


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

If your marketing them as working dog why worry about the off switch? Thats a buzzword that pet people love. Most people that are into sport/work know enough to manage a high drive/ high energy dog. 
Only thing I would be concerned about is if you end up with crate spinners, tail chasers, fence chewers..etc. Still I think a lot of that is management too.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> The on/off switches I want at my place are the ones pertaining to the TVs, computers, lights, etc...
> 
> The dogs, I want them ready to go all the time.


 Wise words!!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Mandy L Rhodes said:


> I appreciate it! I know the sire (Sarco) is a French Ring dog. Not sure about Vossmon. I bred him to my female at the trainer's recommendation. Can you tell me anything about the dogs in the pedigree you're familiar with? Are they super laid-back by any chance?


Sarco is a BADMOFO for sure.. I wouldnt have a problem seeing him in my dogs ped


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would not want a GSD that cant relax and acts like a typical mal. hell I dont even prefer mals that act like most mals as far as resting state.... 

dogs best to be able to chill the fukk out...which is one thing a gsd should be able to do, in my mind anyhow.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I would not want a GSD that cant relax and acts like a typical mal. hell I dont even prefer mals that act like most mals as far as resting state....
> 
> dogs best to be able to chill the fukk out...which is one thing a gsd should be able to do, in my mind anyhow.


Mine are always trying to get busy... lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Mine are always trying to get busy... lol


nothing wrong with that, if that is what you want...totally understandable..


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I would not want a GSD that cant relax and acts like a typical mal. hell I dont even prefer mals that act like most mals as far as resting state....
> 
> dogs best to be able to chill the fukk out...which is one thing a gsd should be able to do, in my mind anyhow.


I agree. An "off switch" is just another way of describing a high threshold to stimulation in relative to the level of drive. 

I think some of you that want your dog "on" all of the time can't distinguish the difference between drive and energy.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

the term "off switch" being used (not by this OP)... typically means to me that the person training them isnt capable of dealing with a really high drive dog ... (that would be DRIVE NOT energy Chris HAHAHA) and that usually results in "oh he was a good dog but he just did not have an off switch" *CRIINGE*


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

sorry to the OP for sliding down the slippery slope and getting TOTALLY off the topic ... I just couldnt help myself with the off switch thing lol


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> the term "off switch" being used (not by this OP)... typically means to me that the person training them isnt capable of dealing with a really high drive dog ... (that would be DRIVE NOT energy Chris HAHAHA) and that usually results in "oh he was a good dog but he just did not have an off switch" *CRIINGE*


High drive dogs have an off switch if they have high enough thresholds. Additionally, what drive is the dog using in your living room?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> High drive dogs have an off switch if they have high enough thresholds. Additionally, what drive is the dog using in your living room?


all of the dogs I have here have off switches ...me!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Well if you want to live like that it fine. I like my dogs and find it tiresome to have to constantly control them. To each his own. But dogs that can't settle on their own are also at a disadvantage in the work.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

You should check out the gsd forum they can look at the ped and tell you everything from whether the dog is a superstar to whether or not he has an off switch...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Well if you want to live like that it fine. I like my dogs and find it tiresome to have to constantly control them. To each his own. But dogs that can't settle on their own are also at a disadvantage in the work.


my dogs all chill ,,,,my boy is sitting here watching man vs food with me .. wishing he had that super dooper jumbo burger! I dont put a lot of control on a dog unless they are just getting to heady.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> nothing wrong with that, if that is what you want...totally understandable..



Here's what I do: 

When I bring him in and want the dog relaxed, I'll just tell him to lay down on the carpet... For the next 10 minutes, he's staring at me like an idiot waiting for a command to hunt for a toy... After 10 minutes of being ignored, he'll chill... Just have to be careful with the stimulous, otherwise he's on.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Here's what I do:
> 
> When I bring him in and want the dog relaxed, I'll just tell him to lay down on the carpet... For the next 10 minutes, he's staring at me like an idiot waiting for a command to hunt for a toy... After 10 minutes of being ignored, he'll chill... Just have to be careful with the stimulous, otherwise he's on.


I do the exact same thing ,,, I will make them hold until they forget what the hell they were doing LOL ,,, then they go chill (actually the wife does most of the in the house stuff cant take credit for it :roll. She says "hit your spots" they go to their spots and done.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> I do the exact same thing ,,, I will make them hold until they forget what the hell they were doing LOL ,,, then they go chill (actually the wife does most of the in the house stuff cant take credit for it :roll. She says "hit your spots" they go to their spots and done.


Yeah, well... I have to give my GF credit for that also...LOL

Damn!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Yeah, well... I have to give my GF credit for that also...LOL
> 
> Damn!


shes the same one that says ,,, "ummm can you not see the dog is checked out?" lol "uh no dear I hadnt noticed it"... "Brian thats why its taking you three times as long to teach the behavior" ... and damnit shes right lol


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

my dog likes being outside but would prefer to be inside.

he learned five years ago that "inside" means chill, be a couch potato and leave the cats alone no matter how many are bouncing off the walls.

easy to teach but time consuming since he was ONlead 24/7 inside til he learned, but now he is a 100% PERFECT inside dog and never gets any play or stimulation when he's there, and he's fine with that...and it didn't even turn him into a robo-dog //lol//

if he gets tired of chilling, he knows where the door is and will let me know.

imo, ALL dogs have an off switch and if they don't come wired with one it can be installed later 
...at least that's what my definition of one is


----------

